# Smoke Fluids



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this has been discussed in the past but I want to bring it up again. Since I now have two steam locos with smoke units I'm curious about what brands others have had the best luck with. Mainly quantity of smoke. I don't care about "home brews",just the commercial brands. I have tried Aristo,USA and JT's Mega Steam. I think by just a little the Aristo brand produces the most. I love the smell of the JT oil scented. Any input?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo has worked well for me, although I normally use the fan driven units. 

Since I run over 23 volts DCC on the rails, everything seems to smoke great! Even the Aristo caboose. I've tried several others, and I have not noticed a great difference. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. I wonder if they make an oil scented like pizza or a burger?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
Check this out. No pizza,but lots of others.
http://www.megasteam.com/page2.html


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Paul JT's Mega Steam has been around for years in o gage and i have used it in o and g with good luck and like you said it has different scents.if you send 
me you e-mail i'll send a pic.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo used to put out all kinds of warnings about only using Aristo smoke fluid in their products. That was early generation smoke units. Haven't heard that in years. Does it really matter now if you other brands in new Aristo smoking locomotives?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo fluid is pretty good, has light solvent powers, does not build up gunk. Some fluids gunk up the wicks more quickly. The light solvent ingredient keeps this from happening in my observations. Some other fluids seem to leave some buildup behind. 

Also, often people look for a cheaper alternative, and get junk, like tiki torch oil, some is ok, and some is terrible. 

Mostly CYA from Aristo, though, in my opinion. 

Greg


----------

